

RWW: "Likejacking" takes off on Facebook - kylebragger
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/likejacking_takes_off_on_facebook.php

======
jqueryin
I coined this term in April in the comments section of a post regarding Kyle
Bragger's "Facebook Like Bookmarklet"
([http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_like_anything_on...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_like_anything_on_the_web_safely.php)).
Glad to see it's finely catching on.

------
slapshot
One would have thought that Facebook would have anticipated this sort of
thing, especially given the already-large number of cross-site-scripting and
other Javascript tomfoolery attacks on it.

(or, "this is why you can't have nice things.")

